# What color is this filly ive never seen another horse like her.



## sweetpealover (Jul 30, 2011)

she is the yellow colored one


----------



## AnneGage (Oct 25, 2009)

Both horses are different shades of chestnut (or sorrel). The chestnut or sorrel colour is divided into several different shades - yellow, light, copper, gold, red, dark and liver. The filly on the right is a light chestnut and the one on the left is dark or liver chestnut.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I would say light chestnut, too!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Just curious, what makes you say chestnut rather than dark palomino? Is it the color of her mane?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with light chestnut/sorrel.
And she's a beautiful shade of chestnut, if I do say. 
And yes, colour of the mane is the reason, Sarah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a light chestnut also, but in between the 2 shades in your pic, but w/a flaxen mane/darker tail. Love how your horse is glistening in the sun-very pretty!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Red duns sometimes get that appearance, however this mare does not appear to have strong dun points.

Here is a somewhat similar horse listed as a red dun: HORSES FOR SALE: 52 RED DUN QUARTER HORSE; STEER ROPING PROSPECT FOR SALE.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like some variation on champagne to me.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

1. Do you know what color her parents are? If so, what?

2. Does she have striped hooves and mottled skin by her nose and eyes?

I am between a very light chestnut and gold champagne.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's champagne on a sorrel base.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I am not sure about the color but love the healthy shine. Do you have your horses on a special diet? Or doing something special to get such a beautiful glow? I would love to know your secret.....


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

If she is a champagne, that's just part of the package--the sheen comes with the coat color.


----------



## nucks93 (Dec 7, 2011)

If she is Qh, there could be the possibility of a pearl gene in there...but im not 100% *shrugs*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm really just seeing a darker golden palomino *shrug*.

OP, do you have more pictures of her?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't see darker golden palomino, my horse is a pally about his color but his mane and tail aren't even close to the same color.. I agree with everyone else, probably sorrel but possibly champagne. He's very shiney!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Of course, it would really help to be able to see the mane/tail, which is one of the reasons why I asked for more pictures.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like she might have pink/mottled skin around her eyes.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I tried to zoom into the picture and look around her mouth, but it didn't help. 

OP, could you post more pictures please?


----------



## kywalkers2012 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm also going to say champagne. Due to the shininess of her coat. It has the same brassiness/shininess that champagnes have. I'm saying she's a gold champagne.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

What color are the horses eyes? What color is it under her tail? If her eyes are an amber color now and they started out being green it is a very good chance she is a champaine. I have a classic champaine. When she was born her eyes were a bright blue color and then by two months they turn the prettiest green but by the time she was a year they were amber. She has a darker mottling around her muzzle. It looks kinda like freckels.

When I had her regestered as a Champaine, I had to take pictures of her eyes , under her tail as well as her body. Under her tail is very pink. Her mane is flexen because she also has the silver dapple dilution gene. Her body is a taupe color with dark points. She reminds me of a buckskin in her coloring. I know everywhere I ride her people comment on her color too because it is so unusual.


Golden Champagnes tend to have the very golden yellow bodies, although they vary from a darker golden or even redder (confused with a sorrel) to pale and lighter. Manes on a golden champagnes someetimes red or gold instead of white and horses with these darker manes and tails are likely to be registered as a sorrel instead of palomino or goldchampagnes because people didn't know to much about champagnes or that color.

If you want to find out more about Champagnes Phil Sponnenberg, DVM, PhD has article on Champagnes. It is called Champagne Dilutes: Definition and Classification.

Another great article to read about Champaines in general is, _A Horse of a Different Color_, I have enjoyed these articles having a champaine mare myself. 


I hope that this will be of some help to decide what color your filly is.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

tbrantley, could you share pictures of your mare? I'm interested to see what true champagne looks like. Or if you have a link to another thread that would work too  I'm not very knowledagble when it comes to thing like this but I love learning new things!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Champagne Horse Color - International Champagne Horse Registry - Information about and Registering Champagne color horses. Breeding for and buying or selling horses with this dilution gene. Education of the public and the equine world about champagne


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, bubba, that has a lot of good information. So its thought that this mare would be considered a gold champagne? It's interesting one of the pictures on there looks like my dark palomino. How can you tell the difference between colors that look similar without testing?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like others said, the "freckled" looking skin that is lighter colored than a horse of a common color and the eye color are the most obvious things that are different.

The OP's horse _might_ have that but with the poor picture quality, there is no way to really tell without better pictures.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Makes sense. I don't think the OP has posted any more.. But I'd love to see some more pics of the horse.


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

Chestnut/sorrel was not my first thought at all. I was leaning towards the champagne like many others did. I have a champagne pinto and her color is very similar to this horse's color. She just about never looks the same though, very light in winter and very dark in the summer.

I think it would be helpful to see more pictures as well!


----------

